# Cheese In MES?



## joshs (Dec 2, 2009)

Can you smoke cheese in a Mes elec. or is it to hot?


----------



## got14u (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sure you could do it with sawdust and having the door partially open..I wouldn't think it would be very easy. Unless you put a smoke daddy on it. It would probably be easier when it's cold out. And there is the trick of putting a bowl of ice underneath it or something along those lines. Some one else would have to explain that to ya. I have never done that.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 2, 2009)

Josh, not sure where you live but the MES can not do cheese well at its lowest setting.  The Cookshack electric smoker has a cold baffle which many people top with a large tray of ice to hold the temp down for cold smoking.  The MES does not have this baffle.  You can use a cold smoke generator to smoke cheese in you MES.  Either a Smoke Daddy or homemade version.  

Please review this entire thead.  Smoked cheese is within your reach


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...moke+generator

FWIW I still use a large pan of ice when using a cold smoke generator because I live in west central Florida.  Just setting in an unplugged MES will melt cheese.


----------



## fishawn (Dec 2, 2009)

I have smoked cheese in my MES with pretty good results, though it takes some work, time & is not a perfect setup. I will set my cheese on a second rack (or screen) right over a large tray of ice cubes. Keep door propped open a little & turn on heat to 100*, then increase by 5* increments until smoke begins to come out the vent or door pretty steady, turn the MES off & close the door. It should continue to smoke for a while. Repeat until you think you have enough. Let cheese come to room temp, vacuum pack for a week & then use. Not a perfect set up by any means, but it works. I have also seen some other medthods explained on here, but can't remember who or what they were, but I remember one method looked like it would work better than mine.


----------



## ronp (Dec 2, 2009)

I have done it here in the winter. Just keep playing with door to keep the heat down. Also try getting a piece of lump or a briq lit and use your chips for smoke.


----------



## meskc (Dec 3, 2009)

I did some last year. I was able to get a good amount of smoke with just using a torch to get the chips started. I did not have the unit on at all. You may need to remove the chip loader from time to time to allow more air flow. I also had to relight the chips once. It just take a little tinkering with. Good luck


----------



## jsdspif (Dec 3, 2009)

I've done it in mine about 10 times . I use a soldering iron that is thru a hole I put near the bottom of a soup can , and I put wood chips or the sawdust type stuff for the little chief smokers . On the top I then put a piece of foil and slip the ring from a mason jar over that and poke a few holes in the foil. I place that in the bottom of the smoker and plug in the soldering iron (leave the MES off) for about an hour and then I unplug the iron and wait about 30 minutes and then remove the cheese . I think my iron is a 35 watt . I bought a new one at Harbor Freight for this and I did a couple of seasoning burns before using it to actually smoke something . I had tried the filling the water tray with ice but I didn't have very good luck . I did read an article somewhere that you want to try to have the handle of the iron below the tip of the iron because if the handle is upright with the tip under it the handle of the iron may melt . I don't know where I read it but there was a photo of the melted soldering iron.


----------



## jerrykr (Dec 16, 2009)

The bean can and soldering pencil works great.  I lay the can/soldering pencil on it's side, and have a few holes poked with a nail in the side facing the top.  The soldering pencil had gotten pretty "used" looking but still works.  With the can full of sawdust or chips, I let it go about 3-4 hours.  About one hour in, I put on a glove and shake the can/chips up to get them all smoking.

With the can in the bottom of my Smoke Hollow vertical smoker, it never gets hot up at the racks where the cheese is.  

I've tried the 2 or 3 brickettes deal, and this is a LOT easier.

www.bigbearcreekjerky.com

Jerry


----------



## pitrow (Dec 16, 2009)

Use the MES for smoke generation and get some drier vent, tape it to the exhaust port on the MES, and plumb it into a cardboard box that has the cheese in it. Keep the MES on the lowest setting that will produce smoke and the smoke should be cold enough by the time it reaches the cheese (assuming you use a good length of hose) that it won't melt it.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is something else to consider. You can probably smoke cheese with items you have in your home without having to keep a close eye on your MES.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...oke+cheese+box

The writer used a US Mail box and a few other items to make a cold smoke box. This is guaranteed not to melt your cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I actually like this idea and plan to use it rather then trying to keep my Weber cool enough with one or two coals. 

Whatever you decide to do, good luck and show us some Qview.  :)


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2009)

My SmokinTex also has a baffle but here is a method I also use with no baffle sometimes and it works well - Only have the heat on for 10-15 minutes to get the smoke started with the cheese sitting over an aluminum pan of ice. Turn off the heat and leave in the unit for an hour - If you want to do Mozarella or other soft cheese make sure you sit it out for a couple of hours on the counter to form an outer "skin" so you don't loose the moisture in the cheese


----------

